# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Ilustratora/icu trazimo

## Mukica

trazimo ilustratora/icu za jedan crtez, manje zahtjevan, placamo u naturi: osmijehom
crtez ce biti na tisucu djecjih majica


javite se na :roda@roda.hr

----------


## puntica

tek sad vidim  :Embarassed:  
jel ovo još aktualno ili ste nekoga našli?

----------


## pomikaki

ja mogu pokušati, ako je još aktualno
nekad sam crtala...

----------


## Mukica

rijeseno
al imamo vas u vidu za u buduce

----------


## SNOOPY

I ja se javljam za eventualne buduće potrebe, završila Primijenjenu....

----------


## miniminia

i ja se prijavljujem! bavim se time

----------

